# what fun things do you do or take your 18 month old?



## Eternal

Sam is a very busy child but plays really well by himself. 

We take him swimming when OH is off during the week, but a bit lost at where else to take him, like in door activity places, OH feels he is far too young. 

Then in the house, he is still so young and doenst have the consentration to make things, or build things etc, we be play cars mostly, which involves making brum brum sounds and the occasional crash lol! 

We go for walks etc, and he is great for his age in terms of speach and things, h ewas walking at 9 months, and is a mega busy child. 

what type of things do you do with your 18 month olds?

I want to make cakes and draw pictures but he just doesnt have the constenration for it, or can be trusted long enough to help. lol!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan is 17months and I take him to gymboree, indoor softplay (theres usually always sections for under 2's) where he can play in the little cars, with balls, climb etc, and the same as you swimming, walks in the park etc. Just found out theres a baby art class near us too lol, so going to try that soon its 18months+! xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy goes to gymboree (I can't recommend that highly enough. Daisy LOVES it), a Rhythm Time music class, rhyme time at the library (which is free), and soft play.


----------



## aimee-lou

Local classes and soft play - our library runs rhyme time as well. 

Days out - we go to our local railway museum (it's accross from the local supermarket lol) as Earl loves trains lol. We also took him to the National Railway Museum yesterday - it's free lol. Free Museums and local attractions are always a winner. :thumbup: 

Gardening - give him a little section of ground he can dig, and play about with. So he can copy you - Earl loves to garden with Daddy. 

Mini splash time - I get a plastic storage box, fill with water, add a load of plastic tubs and balls, and put Earl in his swimmers! - half an hour or screaching and laughter, and a wet patio later lol :thumbup: 

Colouring - Big sheets of paper on the floor and lots of pencils and crayons. 

We do baking - Earl sits on the counter top next to me and helps with stirring and 'testing' the ingredients. Favourites are quick and simple like buns, cheese straws, jam tarts. All of which can be eaten the same day and are easy to eat - and much appreciated by daddy :thumbup: 

The other staple is the park and feed the ducks - he loves to sit by the pond and talk to the duck lol.


----------



## Eternal

thanks ladies, will try some new things, i want to do new things with him before the twins come otherwise he will miss out on things. like swimming is going to be a nightmare lol!

i really want to cook with him so ill try that! :D


----------



## _Vicky_

Not quite 18 months but the boys go to toddler groups - I LOVE softplay but can only go when I can con someone to coming with me as they are tooooooo into everything to manage on my own lol 

Indoors we do lots of reading, build things with megga blocks bounce and spin zebra and ball pit/sand pit in the garden when its nice 

xxx


----------



## ellie27

Anna is 17 months....

we.....

-go to bounce & rhyme

-got out for walks now with her actually walking and not in the pram

-play chases 

-run around the garden when it is dry

-she climbs the stairs in the house several times a day which she loves

-she build her mega-blocks 

-plays her xylophone

-scribbling

-she has an indoor tent - she pulls all the cushions off the sofa and puts them all in the tent with all her toys - or we just sit in the tent and play

-pushes herself around sitting on her truck
:flower:


----------



## JayDee

Swimming
Soft play
Trips to the park/feeding the ducks/looking round the "city farm"
Building sand castles
Water table or just a bowl of water and some cups (warning, this one normally needs a change of clothes)

I would love to do painting/baking with him too, but he just doesn't get it at the minute. I let him mix the batter the last time I made pancakes but it just meant we had batter all over the kitchen.

I can't wait till he's like the kids on cbeebies that are making butterfly buns with their mum <3


----------



## JayDee

p.s. oh, and my avatar is of him at a local aquarium, there are actually quite a few interactive things that he plays with as well as looking at the big fish tanks. I don't think he really "gets" the interactive things, they are meant to be educational, but he just likes pressing the buttons and turning the handles!


----------



## jenny82

Ive been wondering what to do all summer as all the toddler groups/rhyme times etc have finished until September.

We go swimming every week, take him to the park, walk the dog, crash his cars (with Brum Brum noises!), go visit my mum so that we can play in her garden. Like you eternal, I wanted to do some cooking (like rice krispie buns) but he's not quite there yet and i just think ATM it would turn into a tantrum :dohh:

I've decided that one day per week we'll have a day out, like get the train somewhere, go to the zoo or this kids science discovery place that he will really enjoy. I really love little days out so it's something for us to look forward to!!


----------



## Eternal

yeah i tend to spend a day out somewhere, at the moment my OH works 4 day weeks (he works more in the winter) so we have been going out which is fab. but my lack of energy isnt helping much. 

we dont have a garden so whenever its nice we spend it at my mums who bought every garden toy she could think of so he loves it!

He loves watching the fish, we spend most of the day in the playroom, playing with toys, watching disney junior, reading, puzzles etc. Our fish are in the formal lounge so he loves going to see them.

i want to do different thinks with him as it seems we end up playing the same thing over and over lol!


----------

